# Seiko 007 spork mod



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

I had been thinking of a seiko spork mod for a while after owning 2 Seiko sporks and a rlt77 spork I wanted something similar , I wanted to get hold of the spork style dial and bezel insert and try something homage to the spork , lucky for me a spork dial mod was for trade on the sc and after some negotiations finally I had myself a Seiko 007 modded watch but wasn't keen on the bezel insert .

after speaking to timezone who traded the watch with me it seemed that are resident in house mod sir Bruce had done a few bits and mod pieces to the watch but I still needed to get hold of a bezel insert , lucky for me Roy has added a link directory and after some browsing found a ceramic spork similar bezel , it wasn't the cheapest but seemed good quality and after it landed from Singapore it's well made and a great fit,

so I carnt really take response-ability for this as most of the credit goes to Bruce but the bezel insert and strap was all me artytime:


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2016)

nice Andy, is the insert a good fit? IE does it sit above the crystal?


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

The ceramic bezel insert really looks good and I think your strap is great a nice chunky piece of leather . you have yourself a nice combination well done :thumbsup:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Bruce said:


> nice Andy, is the insert a good fit? IE does it sit above the crystal?


 Cheers Bruce yes it does a little bit but it does sit better than the last one :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2016)

Iceblue said:


> Cheers Bruce yes it does a little bit but it does sit better than the last one :thumbsup:


 there is a very expensive cure......a sapphire superdome $80 :swoon: follows the insert profile, but a lot of money


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

@Bruce do you think I will be able to squeeze in a chapter ring as I fancy trying to fit one but unsure if it will fit


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2016)

Iceblue said:


> @Bruce do you think I will be able to squeeze in a chapter ring as I fancy trying to fit one but unsure if it will fit


 it has one in it, i painted it silver, its just a standard one, but you need to remove the crystal


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Bruce said:


> it has one in it, i painted it silver, its just a standard one, but you need to remove the crystal


 Ok I may try and source a spork type one I think the 007 may be similar and I may give it some thought


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2016)

Iceblue said:


> Ok I may try and source a spork type one I think the 007 may be similar and I may give it some thought


 you are right they are similar

dont think you will get cheaper

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Seiko-SKX007-Chapter-Ring-/291809206446?hash=item43f12f20ae:g:A9gAAOSwabhUVgbA


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

jsud2002 said:


> The ceramic bezel insert really looks good and I think your strap is great a nice chunky piece of leather . you have yourself a nice combination well done :thumbsup:


 Thanks buddy I have wanted to do one of these for a while so just need to get the chapter ring replaced and happy days


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

right it is stupid question time but if I dont ask then I wont know plus I cant be bothered to use google ... why is it called a Spork ?


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Well it's called a spork becouse uuurrrmmmmm well becouse it is artytime:

i havnt a clue


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

I believe the name Spork is simply derived from the original watch's model number - SRP043K1


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Just recently, there have been a lot of threads about the coveted Seiko SRP043K1, or 'Spork' as it is known to the forum community.The "Spork" names comes from two things:
> 
> 1) The watch is technically a diver, but with a pilot watch dial. So kind of a mix of two different things, just like a spork - a cross between a spoon and a fork (campers will have heard of this)
> 
> 2) The model number is SRP043K1, and from what I've read, someone came up with the nickname by rearranging the model number (SP0RK)


 I found the answer from our very own Mr Roger , here is the link , you need to add yours to the list Andy

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/86921-rlt-spork-owners-club/#comment-861575


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Very nice Andy, hope your not missing my spork too much artytime:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Damo516 said:


> Very nice Andy, hope your not missing my spork too much artytime:


 Funny I am I was thinking this the other day :bash: that's probably why I have done this :thumbsup: don't forget first dibs


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Lol oops :toot:

First dibs was part of the agreement, that won't be forgotten


----------



## weaselid (Mar 24, 2012)

I just picked up my first spork and I immediately realised why it was discontinued. It was too good for the price point. It must have stripped some sales away from its higher dive models. I haven't taken it off for a week (unusual for me).


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Bruce said:


> you are right they are similar
> 
> dont think you will get cheaper
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Seiko-SKX007-Chapter-Ring-/291809206446?hash=item43f12f20ae:g:A9gAAOSwabhUVgbA


 Just purchased the chapter ring cheers Bruce :thumbsup:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Chapter ring fitted I just need to realign it again and then it's pritty much seiko spork homage complete


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Iceblue said:


>


 Nope you have ruined a perfectly good looking watch :swoon: ....

Nah I'm only kidding :laugh: it will look really good when all aligned up . Well done fella :thumbsup:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Did you realign the chapter ring matey ? Looking forward to seeing the finished watch :thumbsup:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

jsud2002 said:


> Did you realign the chapter ring matey ? Looking forward to seeing the finished watch :thumbsup:


 Not yet buddy


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

jsud2002 said:


> Did you realign the chapter ring matey ? Looking forward to seeing the finished watch :thumbsup:


 Now it's done I carnt help thinking it a cross between a spork and a sinn homage lol


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

That looks pretty awesome I bet you are really chuffed with yourself . well done fella :thumbsup:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

jsud2002 said:


> That looks pretty awesome I bet you are really chuffed with yourself . well done fella :thumbsup:


 Well chuffed but to be fair it's the hands that get me every time and they were already fitted so I was really lucky , Bruce has tried to coach me with hands via pm a few times but it get me ever time :bash:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

You have just reminded me that I need to fix the hour hand on this watch










I changed the dial a few month ago and got the watch out the other day to wear , wound it on a bit to change the date and the minute hand became really loose and now just dangles there lol

yup hands can be a tad fiddly


----------



## weaselid (Mar 24, 2012)

Love the mod.


----------

